
The full Photoshop CC is coming to the iPad in 2019 - rayalez
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/adobe-bringing-the-photoshop-to-the-ipad-next-year/
======
Paraesthetic
Will they even be powerful enough? or will they end up bastardizing it in the
name of performance?

~~~
pzone
Photoshop doesn't require a beefy workstation unless you give it a
particulatly heavy workload. (8k resolution, 500px brush radius, dozens of
layers)

For basic manipulation like color adjustment and retouching, an iPad is
perfectly capable. The ability to open and edit a .psd on your tablet and sync
it with your computer sounds like a fantastic workflow.

